# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Экспорт товаров

## radik-nk

Добрый! Кто-нибудь подружил между собой 1С УПП 8.2 и Возмещение НДС. Налогоплательщик?

----------


## цаган толгой

http://www.seadata.ru/products/piknds.php  и не одни они
Только по моему надёжней  с декларантской программы сделать выгрузку. в 1С не всё есть

----------

